# Hop in Peace, Oliver



## bunbunbinkie (May 6, 2008)

"Olie" was my first bun. He taught me everything I know about bunnies, although I cannot say he was patient about it. I miss him dearly, and home just isnt the same without him. He was burried in his garden with pictures of him with me, his teeth trimmers, and his favorite brush. I had a beautiful marker made for him. He was special to me and my family, and we will never forget him. RIP Olie, we will meet again my friend.

:rip:I love you, Oliver

Here is the link to the business' website which I ordered Oliver's memorial from. They dida fabulous job.

http://www.plaquesandmore.com/thumper.html



I decided to post this short tribute I wote for Oliver on Myspace the weekend of his passing.....

[align=center]Oliver was my first bunny. I walked over to the pet store behind my house one day, saw him for a split second, then ran back to my house to get the money to put a deposit on him. I wanted him, andheâs exactly what I got. It was theSaturday before Easter, and when I brokethe news to my not so thrilled father, I was then thinking about where I would keep him. Thats when I saw it, that glint in my Dadâs eye... he would buid him a hutch... the best **** hutch ever![/align]
[align=center]Meanwhile... I ran back to the pet store (for the third time that day) and "finalized" the sale.They offered me a box to take him homein, and I thought they were crazy. I was going to hold him, and that was the end of it. He clawed the crap out of my neck and I loved every minute.[/align]
[align=center]His bunny hutch was not quite finished yet, so I thought he would do okay in a laundry basket... that lasted all of 5 seconds. He jumped out and made my room his home. He was so tiny I was worried we would get lost under the furniture, but he set up tent under my bed (and this remained his favorite spot).[/align]
[align=center]Once his house was finsihed we tucked him in for his first night under the stars. I would come out and check up on him often, looking for the tiny white mishaped ball of fuzz through the cage wire. He was perfect.[/align]
[align=center]Oliver proved to be one of the worldâs best (and worst bunnies) he scratched andbit when he didnât get his way. He chewed shoes, backpacks, carpets, and peed on my bed. Just a part of his adolescent stage....that lasted his entire life.[/align]
[align=center]Oliverâs outdoor living was short lived,after a month he became a "house rabbit", and adapted like heâd been doing it all along.In the mornings and evenings he was his livelyest, picking up a piece or two of hay in his mouth and running back and forth to get your attention. When he was feeling the "urge", he set out for the one thing that would satisfy him...my arm. He felt that each time you walked by his cage you needed to say hi, and maybe give his water bottle a squeeze so he could drink easily. Some say he was spoiled. I say he was just well loved.[/align]
[align=center]As he got older he mellowed a tiny bit; he let me trim his teeth and nails while he layed on his back between my knees. He seemed to enjoy his "clean up baths" after a fun day outside. He loved when I brushed him, licking my hand as if he were trying to return the favor.[/align]
[align=center]Friday night April 5thI cam home from work and noticed my little bun bun looked like he didnât feel quite right. He was hunched up in a corner, eyes slightly closed with a hurting expression on his face. I spent the rest of the night with him, he ate and drank, but still held a slightly painful expression. I slept on the floor by his side all night.[/align]
[align=center]The next morning I brought him to work with me to see Dr. B...but by this time he seemed to be in more distress. We took a radiograph, gave him a nebulizer treatment, and I called my my dad to let him know that I would need a ride to Tampa.Oliver needed to get to the emergency clinic, his respiratory efforts had increased tenfold since early that morning.[/align]
[align=center]It seemed like it took hours to get to FVS. Traffic, the wind, time...everything seemed to be going in slow motion. Oliver was critical...he needed help fast or we were going to lose him.[/align]
[align=center]Once we arrived, they whisked him away to the back, and my dad and I were ushered into a room. The Doctor came in, said he was doing better, but she would not be able to do anything else to him until he stablized. We talked about cost, outlook....it was all a foregin language to me because I wasnât there... In my head, IwaswithOliver.[/align]
[align=center]We made our deposit, I gave him akiss and apat good-bye, and we neaded home hopeing Ollie could pull through. I had high hopes that he might make it.[/align]
[align=center]I was back in St. Pete by the time I got another call... Oliver had taken a turn for the worst, his respiratory efforts had increased, even with oxygen therapy and a mild sedative. They warned that he could go agonal at any time. I didnây really hear Dr. Meeks.....I was back in the O2tank with Oliver.[/align]
[align=center]Oliver was put to rest Saturday April 6th around 5:30. He was burried Sunday morning, in the garden where he liked to play.[/align]
[align=center]Oliver always held and will hold a special place in my heart. He had a trust in me like I have never experienced from any other animal. I canât bring myself to believe he is really gone. Ikeep walking out to his cage and expect him to be there, waiting to be petted.[/align]
[align=center]Oliver, this is your Tribute;[/align]
[align=center]Tothe bunny that touched every part of my soul. I will miss you and have missed you every minute since you left. I Love You, Oliver.[/align]


----------



## JimD (May 6, 2008)

ray:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Olie sounds like he was a very special bunny.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 6, 2008)

He was the world's best...but I'm a little bias.

At least I know where he is now he's happy, and safe, and knows how much I love him :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (May 6, 2008)

Aww i'm so sorry to hear of your loss 

Sleep peacefully Olie

Cheryl


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. ray:for you and your family.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 6, 2008)

Thank you all for being so kind...it is appreciated more than words can say:cry4:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 7, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about Olie's passing.


----------



## Marietta (May 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Oliver. The first bun is like the first love, never to be forgotten. Binky free, little Olie! ink iris:

Marietta


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 8, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry about your beloved Ollie.

It always seems so unfair when sweet little animals die.

And you are right.He is in heaven, and happy, and you will seen one another again!:angelandbunny:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 8, 2008)

:angelandbunny:Oh, I'm so sorry about your beloved Ollie! It always seems so unfair when sweet little animals die. And you are right, he is happy and safe, and you will see one another again. God bless you.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 8, 2008)

Binkie away Oliver and watch over your momma from the bridge..:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Raisin (May 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear aboutyour loss. Raisin died a month ago (yesterday) and I know how you feel.:bigtears: My thoughts are with you! Binky free little Olie!


----------



## FallingStar (May 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of Ollie.


----------

